# Opinions on mini mule



## Capriole

Saw an ad for a project mini mule. I was under the impression he was gelded, but when I spoke to the owner she said he wasn't. So we would definitely have to have him gelded ASAP....but he's around 7 years old...and just reading at the American Donkey and Mule Society site it recommended gelding before 2 years.
The current owner bought him from an auction a month or so ago as a companion for her miniature horse, but he turned out to be too rowdy for her mini that has stringhalt.
Apparently he needs quite a bit of work....she said it seems like he's been manhandled, has trust issues. Doesn't lead (she keeps a 10' line on him). She said he's gentle hasn't shown any aggression to her dog, horses, loves her kids hanging out with him.
I'm not concerned about needing work, both Prince (pony) and Farah (Arab mare) had trust issues ...but I am a bit concerned that he isn't gelded. . We would have to keep him stalled until he was gelded and then most likely up to a month after.....I know every animal is an individual, and you really can't predict how they are going to be after gelding.....I would imagine if he's ok with horses now he would at least be the same after gelding, if not better....but, I've heard they are stronger than horses and can be pretty vicious, so......
Anyway, we will probably go see him tomorrow (unless we decide not to even take the chance.....I left a message for the vet asking how soon she would be able to geld him...that may make a difference).
Opinions/advice would be most appreciated  Thanks


----------



## Willow Flats

Maybe ask if you can take him on a 2 week trial. I have had people offer to take a horse back if it wasn't a fit. Wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Marsha Cassada

I thought mules are sterile.


----------



## Taz

Mule not donkey? Yes, mules are sterile. Gelding him will get rid of hormones but at his age his personality is what it is. Being a stud doesn't mean he's bad or hard to deal with it just means you've got what you've got after gelding. If he's a sweetheart hell stay that way, if he's aggressive it might improve but probably not much. He might not play as rough after but no guarantee. If you do bring him home I'd have him in a separate paddock for the first while and get him more catchable etc. while they are getting to know each other through the fence. You can do a quick t bar and mesh inside your big paddock maybe near the barn to make it easier for you. I'd go see him and if you like him assume he's not going to change but if he does it should be for the better. Donkeys and mules are a little different to handle than horses but not in a bad way, they like more think time and you have to go slower with them.


----------



## Capriole

Thank you everyone!

Yeah, he would be sterile, I'm concerned he may become aggressive when she's in season.

A trial period is a good idea, but, I don't know how open she would be to that....she lost her help and is desperate to re-home a lot of her animals....but, it can't hurt to ask if she'll take him back if it doesn't work out.

Going slow isn't a problem, especially in the summer...when it's 110 + out I don't do much


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Did you go look at him?


----------



## Capriole

Still waiting to hear back from the seller.....


----------



## Capriole

I guess it's tomorrow now....she won't be available today. 
At first she told me someone from a rescue was picking him up Monday, then said we could come see him tomorrow (Sunday)....when I asked about the rescue she said she's had so many people flake on her she's not counting on anyone (the rescue owner didn't show up to see him on Friday, but they had a mini horse that foaled....so kind of had a good reason)....the thing is the rescue has a mini mule....I kind of wonder if it might be better for him to go to a place with one of his own kind? 
I guess we can check him out tomorrow....maybe wait and see if the rescue follows through.


----------



## Taz

You could go see him and check out the one at the rescue too. Maybe they've done some work with that one or can tell you more about him/her with horses.


----------



## Cayuse

Maybe you could try him and if he doesn't work out the rescue could be your back up? Just a thought. It probably would get too many parties involved but since the rescue is already sort of on board, who knows!


----------



## Capriole

He'll be delivered Tuesday!
We asked if she wanted to wait and see if the rescue picked him up....she said no, because she wasn't sure they'd come through because the lady's husband wasn't on board...he didn't want to pay for an animal because they were a rescue. Their website describes them as a sanctuary...they don't adopt out/ sell)
If
he doesn't work out I think she'll take him back...but, after seeing him I think it will be ok.


----------



## Taz

He looks wonderful, congratulations!! Please, more pictures and info as you can.


----------



## Cayuse

Oh he's cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Capriole

Thank you!
He seems to be scared of people...he showed no signs of aggression at all, just really nervous...he lets her (current owner,) rub his forehead, but doesn't let her touch him anywhere else....she hasn't had time to work with him. He was watching us...he seemed curious and like he wanted to be friends, but is just scared. 

Thank you Taz, for the wire mesh idea...The stall does have a turn out area....about the size he's kept in now...but, it's a 3 rail and I was afraid he might crawl under it (couldn't keep Prince in it, he was out in seconds). But, Kazoo (the mule) is in a 3 rail now, and hasn't tried to get out...but then he doesn't have loose horses near him to make him want to get out.
He's not as tall as Prince, but definitely wider...he's pretty chunky, and I don't want him even trying to crawl under. But yeah, we could probably attach some wire mesh to the existing panels.


----------



## HersheyMint

He is very handsome!! Congratulations, and yes more pictures when you get him home


----------



## Willow Flats

Congratulations! Yes more photos of this cutie and keep us posted on how he comes along under your care. Happy for him!


----------



## MaryFlora

Congratulations! He is such a handsome boy! Can’t wait to hear how he grows for you!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Kazoo!! I want one toooooo!!

Congratulations and I'm looking forward to learning along with him.


----------



## Standards Equine

Marsha Cassada said:


> I thought mules are sterile.


Yes, sterile, but they will still produce sex hormones if not gelded.


----------



## Standards Equine

Congratulations @Capriole! I can't do Mules. I just don't understand them. Horses and Donkeys seem to be just fine. I tried a mule once, nope. Best wishes to you and your little dude. I missed if he has a name.


----------



## Capriole

His name is Kazoo...former owner named him that.... doesn't really know why 
I've heard some mules can be more like donkeys and some more like horses....from what I saw he acted like a scared horse...a lot like both Farah and Prince acted, but a bit more intense...


----------



## Willow Flats

I like his name!


----------



## HersheyMint

Capriole, Today is homecoming! I'm so happy and excited for you to bring him home Send Pics


----------



## mrichmond

He’s very cute!


----------



## Taz

How's it going??????


----------



## Capriole

Thank you!!
Going pretty good so far...everyone seems to be getting along.
Poor Kazoo is a bit stressed...probably not helping when I keep trying to take his picture


----------



## HersheyMint

Oh, look at his white legs  Congrats!


----------



## Taz

He'll settle in. If you spend some time not taking his picture  and just hand around not looking at him it might help. You've gone through this already so know what to do. Take it slower with him (what his donkey side needs) and you'll be able to kiss that adorable face soon.


----------



## MaryFlora

Gosh is he ever CUTE ! He has a friendly and curious expression, I think. He looks like fun!


----------



## Capriole

In the morning I have to give Farah her Prevacox. I give it to her in a handful of hay pellets...so, of course, I have to give Prince some hay pellets as well.
because........this
Two Monkeys Were Paid Unequally: Excerpt from Frans de Waal's TED Talk - YouTube

I gave them the pellets where I knew Kazoo would see, he definitely was watching, so I offered him some. I stuck my hand between the rails and didn't look at him.....he came to within about 2 ft of my hand, stretched his neck out...but, just couldn't quite bring himself to trust me enough to take it out of my hand.....poor, little guy.....but, so close....


----------



## Abby P

That is an awesome video.


----------



## Capriole

Yeah...I feel bad laughing at that video....it's so mean! That poor, little monkey . I hope they gave her the bowl of grapes after that.


Kazoo checked out the stall today...he had just been staying in the turnout ...I guess he's starting to feel comfortable enough to explore a little...or he decided since I hadn't been eaten going in and out he'd be ok.


----------



## Willow Flats

Capriole~ aww All the firsts are so cool to see! Every little step is rewarding isn't it?!
Thank you for letting us follow his progress!
Kazoo getting settled.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

I agree!! Someone in my family has one last wish, for a motorcycle. MY one last wish is a mini mule.


----------



## Kelly

I can’t stop laughing at that video, that’s AWESOME!!

I love his name. He is such a cutie pie!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

They're lucky s/he only threw the cucumber back. I wonder if it escalated to throwing the rock? Did s/he fight with the other monkey? Poor experimental critters.

I'm glad that won't happen to Kazoo!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

He has a kind face. Looking forward to following his progress.


----------



## Capriole

Well....we probably took some steps back today.....when I got there Kazoo was out....ended up having to herd him back in ....probably going to hold that against me, but, later I sat with him for a bit and placed a bit of carrot about 15 inches away from me and after a few minutes he did get close enough to eat it.
A bigger problem is when he was out Farah was being so mean to him....at first they were standing kind of close together so I thought everything was ok....but, every time he got within a certain distance she would pin her ears and run him off . Completely out of character for her...in 8 years I have NEVER seen her show any signs of aggression to anyone. She even went after Prince with her mouth open at one point....I think she was trying to keep them apart (when she went after Prince he was heading in Kazoo's direction)
Prince does seem to be a bit smitten with him.
Poor little Kazoo....I don't know if things will change after she gets to know him better or after he's gelded....I'm hoping maybe she'll bond with him a little when I take Prince for walks....but, I don't know.


----------



## Taz

She could be protecting her herd, it's very normal. Give them time to get used to each other. As long as she doesn't do more than that I think it will all work out. Poor Kazoo, I just want to hug him and let him know he's going to be ok now.


----------



## HersheyMint

Tell Kazoo he is much loved on this forum.


----------



## Capriole

Heard back from the vet's office....she can't do anything until he can be handled enough to keep him still .... that's going to be awhile....
I figured there was a way around that...I'm fairly certain I've read about BLM animals being gelded right off the range...


----------



## Abby P

They probably rope them and throw them...which isn't going to do much for trust-building. Only way would be if you had some kind of chute/squeeze so he could be held still long enough to be tranquilized, but even that might scare him.


----------



## Capriole

No, I wouldn't want to do that to him...I guess we'll just have to wait until he's ready.


----------



## Taz

I wouldn't worry about not being able to geld him right away, his personality isn't going to change now and he can't breed your mare. You could ask your vet about ace granules, it's a powdered tranquilizer, not knock them out strong but might calm him down enough to get an iv. You could try getting some from her and putting it in his feed to see if it would work well enough with you so she doesn't have to come out and waste her time if it doesn't, just a thought.


----------



## LostandFound

I believe the BLM uses chutes, they don't throw them. But If you can get something feed through into him, that sounds like the best idea. Some people say that a horse is back to normal immediately after gelding. But I've talked to a few that did "rescue" studs and said that after the gelding they were a little tired and sore for a few days and it made it much easier to work on halter manners and bonding with them.


----------



## Capriole

Somehow he managed to get rid of the rope....he's probably relieved....he's been dragging it around for months (according to former owner)
It wasn't stuck on anything just loose in the middle of the turn out pen....he seems ok....I don't think he's likely to hurt that thick neck just snapping off that ring...
I was planning on just hanging out with him a bit every day and letting him make the first move, so not having the rope doesn't really matter to me at this point.


----------



## MaryFlora

A beautiful and very sweet face and expression. Great photo!

He agrees with you I’m sure about the rope!


----------



## HersheyMint

He has such a handsome face to love  I agree , a little each day and he will respond


----------



## Willow Flats

He looks like such a sweetheart!!! Nice portrait too. Will be so sweet the first time he puts that adorable nose on you!
You are very wise to be waiting on him, and it's going to be so worth it.


----------



## Capriole

Kazoo will approach me....he stops about 3 ft. away...and I still can't pet him.....
But, he did give me a little nicker/bray this morning


----------



## Abby P

He is so. freaking. adorable.


----------



## Willow Flats

I am in love with this guy. Just sayin! He is playing hard to get, but he's gonna cave!!! He's gonna be your little man.


----------



## Abby P

Capriole, it's been nearly a whole week, I think we need some more mule spam pretty soon here...


----------



## HersheyMint

He is so handsome❣


----------



## Standards Equine

@Capriole , I'm looking forward to your next update too!


----------



## Capriole

As you wish.....He's figured out he can avoid the flies by going into the stall when the automatic sprayer sprays, and he figured out the hay pillow.
Still doesn't want to be touched, but at least he can get some relief from the flies, since I can't spray him.


----------



## Willow Flats

Awww. He's a smarty! Looks like he is comfortable having you close by at least. ❤


----------



## Capriole

Today I offered Kazoo a treat from my hand. He came close enough to touch it with his nose (then jumped back).
He wouldn't take it from my hand, but, at least he came close enough to touch it (probably helped I was on the other side of the fence).
Baby steps....super small baby steps


----------



## MaryFlora

Great steps and great photos! His cuteness factor is still off the charts! 

In the 1990’s, we adopted two BLM mustangs. One passed away at the age of 26, and our remaining mustang is 40 years old this year. I remember their extreme sensitivity to being touched ….anywhere. It took many thousands of baby steps. 

Kelly, and, I think a few others, have posted photos of their cool obstacles with one being streamers to walk under. I can see this not being a great activity now  but would a modification be a thought to help Kazoo get comfortable with touch?


----------



## Capriole

Wow! Forty years old! How lucky is he to end up with you!

I don't know if it's touch or humans ....or just human's touch....
Streamers are a good idea, though, just to get him used to different things in general. Unfortunately, right now the only place I could put them where he would have to walk through them would be the doorway to the stall and I don't want to discourage him from going into the stall because that's the only place he can go to get some relief from the flies...since we can't spray him or put a fly mask on him yet.


----------



## MaryFlora

Thank you Capriole.  I can see how that would be a set back for him. Going in and out of the stall is a big thing for Kazoo.

Love watching his journey with you!


----------



## Kelly

He is so sweet Capriole!!

WOW! 40!!! That’s AMAZING MaryF!!

Im into baby steps, then other times I’m into forcing myself upon them


----------



## MaryFlora

Thanks, Kelly! I’ll try to remember to take iPad out for photo to post.

 Yes! Baby steps are a good thing…we’ve been into a lot of baby steps around here lately!


----------



## Capriole

Kelly said:


> He is so sweet Capriole!!
> 
> WOW! 40!!! That’s AMAZING MaryF!!
> 
> Im into baby steps, then other times I’m into forcing myself upon them



I'm beginning to wonder if I should start forcing it a bit. 
He seems to have reached a comfortable (for him) plateau. I was hoping he'd be ready for the farrier next time he comes out...but, there's no way he's going to be ready at this rate. If I wasn't worried about his feet I wouldn't care how long he took.


----------



## Kelly

Do you leave his halter on him? If so, are you able to tie him up safely? Just wondering what your game plan is…


----------



## Capriole

He has a halter on and his former owner left a rope on him but he got that off about a month ago. We can't even touch him yet. She had to have him sedated to have him trimmed....we may end up having to do that, but, I was hoping he'd come around sooner.
If you held the end of the rope he'd follow you....I don't know if he's ever been tied.
His former owner got him from the auction as a companion for her mini horse, but he was too rowdy, so she didn't have him too long.
My game plan (if you could call it that ) was to let him come around on his own...but, he's taking his sweet time on that.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

I think you pegged it when you said, "he's reached a comfortable for him plateau."

He seems like a wise fellow. Have you tried going out and having a good conversation with him? Explain that you'd PREFER to put a lead on him and putter around his space. Explain why you want him to have his feet done and how much more comfortable he'd feel. Tell him about your patient, kind and QUICK  farrier. Remind him of the option he had before. Use your voice and mind pictures. He might surprise you and let you into his space. I do think it's time to ask him to open up and trust you some more.

KAZOOOOOOO!! We're all supporting you, and letting you know that Capriole can be trusted. You're safe and loved now. Please let Capriole into your space and feel confident that you'll be allowed to process things in your own way.


----------



## MaryFlora

I admire your patience Capriole! It can be so hard to find that sweet spot where you can move forward. Our two mustangs were similar to Kazoo in that respect!

Would he follow you if you had a bucket of grain and let him have a bite or two every few steps? That was somewhat successful in cracking the ice with our two mustangs. I picked a bucket large enough for them to stick their nose in with room to spare and used the very best sweet feed. Take a bite, follow two steps, take a bite, follow three steps, take more, etc. About 10 minute sessions. Eventually they would follow me a fair length.

Our second breakthrough was being able to finally stroke the forehead when they put their head in the bucket, but it took awhile, as in days. First a simple touch, then a tiny stroke, then a longer stroke just down the forehead. Eventually worked our way to the cheek area and neck.

Some people play golf, some people work with equines.


----------



## HersheyMint

You have been so patient and good with him.  I agree with SilverCity. I do think you can ask him for a little bit more. Kazoo you can do it.


----------



## Kelly

You have way more patience than I have 

I agree, it’s time to ask more of him. He has had plenty of time to “settle” into his new place. What are your long term goals for him? Is gonna be a pasture ornament or a pet? Maybe driving or walking/hiking buddy?

I don’t know him but if he were mine this is how I would force myself upon him.  First I would lock him in a small space, an 8x8 or 10x10 stall until I was able to handle him. He would no longer have the option of getting away from me or out of my space. I would try touching him every chance I got, I wouldn’t care if he didn’t like it because I know one day in the future he will LOVE my touch. If you could start touching him several times a day you would make great progress. I would clean his stall with him inside too, he will probably be nervous the first few times but he will get comfy with that as well. He wouldn’t be locked in the small 8x8 stall forever, maybe a week or 2 max, just until I could handle him and confident that I could catch him once released into the “wild”


----------



## Abby P

I don't know if mules are like donkeys in this regard but my experience with donkeys is that if they are afraid, they will stay away from you forever if given the choice, but if as Kelly suggests you get them into a spot where they have no other options, they will often give up and go Eeyore and let their doom overtake them. I got many feet trimmed this way, a few kicks and then, oh no, she's got my foot, I'm as good as dead...total submission and no problems at any visit thereafter.


----------



## Capriole

Thank you all so much for your advice and support!!

Silver City, I have talked to him....I've told him if he'd let us touch him we could put a fly mask on him so he wouldn't be bothered by the flies and I've told him if he'd let us catch him he could be loose with the other horses.....

MaryFlora, he won't eat out of a bucket if I'm holding it.

Kelly, we mainly got him as a companion for Farah so I could take Prince out without her getting hysterical, but,I definitely would like to be able to take him for walks, I am hoping to eventually drive him...I'd like to try agility (even if it's just playing around in the yard ). We'll have to see what he likes to do.

Abby P, I don't want him to feel as if he's doomed , but, yeah, total submission would be nice. 

I hope I answered all the questions, if I've missed any it wasn't intentional.....I truly appreciate all the help!


----------



## Abby P

Haha, they don't STAY doomed, once they realize you actually aren't going to cook them up for dinner (or in my case, chop their legs off at the fetlocks), they become friendly.  I just agree with Kelly on this one - if you try to wait out a mule, you could be waiting a looooooonnngggg-ass time (see what I did there?).


----------



## Capriole

I'm trying a modified version of Kelly's suggestion....

Yesterday I closed him in the stall and went in and sat in the middle of the stall with a few pieces of carrot. He was very nervous....kept walking around me...wouldn't take any carrot from my hand (I didn't think he would) but he did eat them from the feed pan that was right next to me. I wasn't in there too long....maybe 10 minutes at the most. He pooped 4 times and the last time it was pretty soft, so I figured I'd stressed him enough. So, I opened the door to the turn out, I had to take a step back before he'd go out. I pulled some tufts of hay through the netting of the hay pillow and stood by the other door (to the barn aisle) and he walked back in and started eating. Then when I left the stall and closed the door, he came right up to the door while I talked to him. So, he wasn't too traumatized.

Today I tried it twice....he was much calmer....spent most of his time just looking at me while I talked to him. I put some hay in the feed pan and pulled it closer to me....and he pulled it back  Still wouldn't take a treat from my hand. He pooped twice, and it was normal (TMI )?
Afterward, I was standing outside of the turnout, I saw him peeking out of the stall....and I told him, "I see you peeking at me...what are you doing way over there?" and he walked out and came to within a couple of feet of the fence.

I think I'll do this for a few days and see if we make any more progress...then kick it up a notch.


----------



## MaryFlora

Well, nuts, Capriole!  Kazoo is certainly a challenge!

Our posts crossed just now, awesome results Capriole! In more ways than one!


----------



## Capriole

I know he won't feel as if he's doomed forever  I would just feel bad for him at the time.....I guess I just have to remind myself once he's over it he'll be over it....and won't even think of it.


----------



## Abby P

It may make him nervous at first but you aren't doing anything to escalate that, just showing him that there can be good things around a human. Wait until he discovers you can scratch his itches! My pony thinks that's a human's Only Job. Before you know it you won't be able to clean his paddock without constant "help".


----------



## Capriole

"Wait until he discovers you can scratch his itches! My pony thinks that's a human's Only Job."

   

I don't think I posted this before. It's kind of embarrassing...but, a while ago Prince started turning his butt toward me.....since his former owner trained him to always face people (he was a kicker) it was a bit concerning, but he wasn't pinning his ears or acting cranky so I pretty much ignored it until I could figure out why he was doing it.
Then I read a post about someone's new horse, and she was concerned when her horse turned her butt to her in the stall, until she realized she just wanted butt scritches...
.then it clicked! On top of that I realized I had been reinforcing it by scratching his butt as I told him it was rude to turn his butt to people!! 
It's hard to be a horse when your human is stupid....


----------



## rgsiiiya

Ever since I got our 'boys' (4.5 years ago now) I would just sit in the middle of their pen and be with them, scratch them, talk to them, etc.

Now that we are all best buds...
I go in, sit in my chair, and they both run over, turn the but to me for a good hard scratchin.
The funny part is that they will start backing up and end up sitting in my lap 

"It's hard to be a horse when your human is stupid"
ROFL....sooooo true


----------



## HersheyMint

Capriole, Everyday is progress! You are doing great. A pat on the back to you.(I don't think you'd like a butt scratch)


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Capriole said:


> I put some hay in the feed pan and pulled it closer to me....and he pulled it back


That ^^^^^^^^^^ is proof positive that he's feeling safer around you. He wouldn't have done it if he thought there'd be repercussions.

Between him doing that, peeking at you, and always being inquisitive at the door (I just wanted to smooshie smoosh smooth his cheeks in that looking up pic!) I believe you'll be making quick progress now.

I've always loved the sweet energy coming from him!! He's a great example of why I'm thinking my next equine will be a mule.


----------



## Capriole

It took me three days, trying different ways before I was finally able to catch Kazoo. I almost caught him the very first time, but he shook it off.....then he was on to my evil plan 
Friday I caught him the first time I tried....managed to get a rope on his halter (a very lightweight thin rope, because I couldn't get anywhere near him with a regular lead rope.....he knew exactly what that was).....then Saturday he had broken the rope, and only had about 15" hanging from his halter (it had been about 5 ft....started longer but I kept cutting it shorter....I was worried about him getting it coiled around his leg or something).
So, I'll have to try again tomorrow....decided to give him (and me ) the weekend off.
On the plus side, while he was running around trying to avoid me he had ropes over his neck, his back, around his butt, between his legs and none of it phased him at all.
I was able to rub his forehead a few times on Friday.


----------



## Willow Flats

Yay! Good job! Maybe now you can catch him rub his forehead and release right away each day until it's no big deal. You two are on your way!!!


----------



## MaryFlora

Way to go Capriole! That is huge! I think your patient approach is building a solid foundation for the long term.

If mini mules are like donkeys they have a life span of up to 40 years or more. Think of the adventures!


----------



## HersheyMint

Woo Hoo!!  How exciting. He is on his way to coming around to you


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead

Does he hold his breath when you get really close to him? It seems like it in the rubbing forehead picture. These pictures also show him much more worried and tense than in your other pictures.

I wonder how you could give him choices? Like you do with dogs..."This toy or that one. Go left or right while on this walk." Somehow, I get the impression that not having a choice is a very big concern for him.


----------



## Kelly

Oh yeah Silver City, at this point he wouldn’t get a choice with me … maybe later on, but not right now.

Capriole that is AWESOME! Great job! Keep up the good work!

My vote is to keep forcing yourself upon him to continue to make big strides. He will eventually get use to your wicked ways  Lots of scratches and lots of treats, extending the time you have with him everyday. He will be puddy in your hands in no time


----------



## Capriole

Thank you everyone!
I managed to get another rope on his halter....this one has a 192 lb safe loading weight ( I think that's how the packaging worded it) so, hopefully he won't break this one.
He is definitely more worried and stressed, and really wary of me now ....I feel bad, but I don't think we would have gotten anywhere going the way we were....I'm thinking I may back off a little bit since we aren't going to make this farrier visit (he called and said he's coming this Thursday...earlier than expected....but, I don't think an extra week or two was going to make a difference anyway) I'll ask him his opinion on how much longer Kazoo can go before we HAVE to have him trimmed.

I wondered about giving him a choice....like if I should just back off when he doesn't want me to touch him...well, he never WANTS me to touch him, but most of the time he'll let me...at least for a few seconds....but, today he did back up and try to walk away. I gave him a few seconds then tried again until he let me, then I let him go. But, I was wondering if maybe I should back off for a while when he does that...so he knows if he's really not up to it I won't force him...but, then I'm afraid he'll just continue to do that?

So far my plan (such as it is) is to have really short sessions with him, just working on being close to him, scratching his forehead if he seems ok with it , mixed in with being in his stall/turnout but not trying to do anything with him...so he doesn't always expect me to be harassing him.
Poor little guy.....


----------



## Capriole

Well, he broke that rope too...anyway he's pretty much had the week (or so) off since I sprained my knee...between that and the heat I just didn't feel like doing anything.
We decided to let him out for a few hours a day for now. He seems to like it, and I think it's good for both him and Prince...they both get a bit more exercise playing.
Poor Farah feels a bit left out I think...she's still being colossal bitch to Kazoo...but, I think once I can take Prince out for walks again she may bond with him. That may not be until the weather cools down a bit, though...

I just missed them both rearing while they were playing ....stupid camera delay!


----------



## susanvankrevel

Capriole said:


> Saw an ad for a project mini mule. I was under the impression he was gelded, but when I spoke to the owner she said he wasn't. So we would definitely have to have him gelded ASAP....but he's around 7 years old...and just reading at the American Donkey and Mule Society site it recommended gelding before 2 years.
> The current owner bought him from an auction a month or so ago as a companion for her miniature horse, but he turned out to be too rowdy for her mini that has stringhalt.
> Apparently he needs quite a bit of work....she said it seems like he's been manhandled, has trust issues. Doesn't lead (she keeps a 10' line on him). She said he's gentle hasn't shown any aggression to her dog, horses, loves her kids hanging out with him.
> I'm not concerned about needing work, both Prince (pony) and Farah (Arab mare) had trust issues ...but I am a bit concerned that he isn't gelded. . We would have to keep him stalled until he was gelded and then most likely up to a month after.....I know every animal is an individual, and you really can't predict how they are going to be after gelding.....I would imagine if he's ok with horses now he would at least be the same after gelding, if not better....but, I've heard they are stronger than horses and can be pretty vicious, so......
> Anyway, we will probably go see him tomorrow (unless we decide not to even take the chance.....I left a message for the vet asking how soon she would be able to geld him...that may make a difference).
> Opinions/advice would be most appreciated  Thanks


Hi, I have had some experience with gelding "senior" ponies, the biggest issue is usually the anaesthetic (probably spelt it wrong) so if your vet can just sedate, and do him upright, better for your mule. We found it took a while for those hormones to settle (apparently, can take up to six months) but, you definitely dont 
want him in a stable post-op, he needs to move & you may find that being a bit sore helps with the "rowdy" behaviour. Other than that it is mainly due to personality, so if he's fine with other animals, it should not be an issue. I will be gelding two (dare I use the word) shetland stallions, they are destined for harness, and these boys are 11 & 12. I dont anticipate any issues, and hope to run them together as soon as a month or six weeks post -op. Good luck.


----------

